# Pasture hunting question ?



## Flaboom (Mar 9, 2013)

I have permission to hunt a pasture full of geese.. The pasture has a creek running through it, the problem is, the geese roost in the river and feed on the pasture,and don't seem to leave. how do I hunt it?


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

May be in molt right now and just walking out to feed. Should be out of molt any minute if not already


----------



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

Don't hunt it till they are able to fly out of there. Watch it every day and when they finally leave, then you can set up on it.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Its a roost by law you cant hunt it. I would check with the GNF first


----------



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

templey_41 said:


> Its a roost by law you cant hunt it. I would check with the GNF first


Where does it say that in the regs?? I looked but couldn't find anything, is there a link? Thanks


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

duckslayer18 said:


> templey_41 said:
> 
> 
> > Its a roost by law you cant hunt it. I would check with the GNF first
> ...


Page 16, it's right there, can't miss it


----------



## MallardMilitia15 (Aug 13, 2013)

He cant be serious :lol:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

templey_41 said:


> Its a roost by law you cant hunt it. I would check with the GNF first


Nice one Randy. :bop:


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Templey, are you referring to WPA's when saying roosts, because I know there is some stipulations when it comes to hunting water surrounded by a WPA I believe...


----------

